# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Esmeralda Uruçi

## Brari

Kryeparlamentarja Topalli, homazhe në nderim të ish-ministres së Kulturës, Uruçi

Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli, mori pjesë në homazhet në nderim të ish-ministres së Kulturës, zonjës Esmeralda Uruçi, e cila u nda nga jeta para dy ditësh në moshën 51-vjeçare. Homazhet u zhvilluan në hollin e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operas dhe Baletit në Tiranë. Kryetarja e Kuvendit vendosi një buqetë me lule, në respekt të figurës së zonjës Uruçi dhe shprehu keqardhjen e thellë për ndarjen nga jeta në moshë të re. 
Pas homazheve, Kryetarja e Kuvendit u shpreh: "Isha për t'i dhënë lamtumirën e fundit zonjës Esmeralda Uruçi, e cila ka qenë një ministre, një grua që punonte dhe luftonte për të bërë karrierë si në fushën akademike ashtu dhe në politikë. Është një shoqe e vjetër, që e kam pasur në gjimnaz, e cila u nda shumë shpejt nga jeta. Unë i bëj ngushëllime fëmijëve, vajzës, djalit, bashkëshortit të gjithë të dashurve të saj.
Ish-ministrja e Kulturës dhe ish-deputetja, Esmeralda Uruçi, ndërroi jetë ditën e mërkurë në moshën 51-vjeçare në spital, ku ndodhej e shtruar pas një aksidenti që kishte pësuar më 17 dhjetor 2011 me bashkëshortin e saj, ndërsa udhëtonin me automjetin e tyre në autostradën Tiranë-Durrës. Esmeralda Uruçi ka drejtuar Ministrinë e Kulturës në vitet 1999-2001 në kohën kur qeverisnin socialistët dhe respektivisht Kryeministrat Pandeli Majko dhe Ilir Meta. Ajo u largua nga kabineti në vitin 2001, kur në krye të qeverisë u zgjodh Fatos Nano. Me krijimin e LSI, Uruçi u angazhua duke drejtuar degën e saj në Shkodër, por më pas vendosi që të japë dorëheqjen. Ajo ka qenë lektore në disa universitete të vendit, dekane e Fakultetit të Ekonomisë dhe drejtore e Marrëdhënieve me Publikun në Bankën e Shqipërisë. Është autore e disa teksteve universitare dhe botimet brenda dhe jashtë vendit përbëjnë veprimtarinë publicistike me tema, që kryesisht prekin probleme ekonomike të periudhës së tranzicionit.

----------


## loneeagle

Ngushellime! Vertet shume e re ka vdekur, sa keq.

----------


## Brari

Ngushellime Familjes e miqve..

----------

